# Safe to unmerge hotplug?

## shadowhunter

Hi,

Is hotplug needed for some reason?

A newer version of udev (079 or something) is superior to hotplug? Isn't it?

I seem to remind something of it being depreceated...

Do some packages depend on it for some reason?

I have a 2006.0 install

Geert.

----------

## Kensai

I'm not sure I'm right, but udev now handle the hotplug events so yes udev now can do what hotplug did before but, I don't know if it is safe to unmerge.

----------

## chunderbunny

Yes, udev now blocks and supercedes hotplug. It is safe to unmerge hotplug.

----------

## kdvgent

I followed the advise given and removed hotplug.  However the next time I did "emerge -uDav --newuse world", it was indicated that hoplug would be installed again.

I checked:

 *Quote:*   

> # equery depends hotplug
> 
> [ Searching for packages depending on hotplug... ]
> 
> media-libs/libgphoto2-2.1.6-r2
> ...

 

????

----------

## idella4

I can't understand someone not mentioning coldplug.

Has it not superceded hotplug in company of udev?

----------

## kdvgent

One of the recent upgrades of udev "said" to remove coldplug.  I did and all is going OK.

If I try to install coldplug again, it is blocked by udev:

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge -pv coldplug
> 
> >>> cfg-update-1.8.0-r3 : No new packages have been emerged, checksum index OK...
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

----------

## idella4

most curious.  my system has coldplug and udev.  probably platform specific

----------

## shadowhunter

what about hotplug-base...

It seems to be a dependency of udev? do you guys have it?

Geert.

----------

## Beefrum

Using 'sys-apps/hotplug-base'. You can replace 'sys-apps/hotplug' in the ebuilds for it.  :Cool: 

----------

## onlymee

I'm very interested in this too... I also believed that hotplug was some how deprecated by udev, yet hal for example (an inherently udev related pacakge) depends upon hotplug.

Beefrum, are you suggesting that the dependencies of hal are wrong and the sys-apps/hotplug dep should be replaced with sys-apps/hotplug-base?   I hunted bugzilla for anything about this but to my surprise turned up nothing so far.   Has anybody confirmed that hotplug-base is sufficient?  Perhaps a bug should be opened.

----------

## onlymee

This is discussed a little here:  

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-350590-highlight-hald+hotplugbase.html

(perhaps a mod would like to merge these threads?)

----------

## Emopig

I did an "rc-update del coldplug" and after a reboot my eth0 network no longer worked!

After a bit of googling though it appears the coldplug functionality in gentoo's udev has been disabled. Heres a hint:

```
 ~ $ fgrep -A 2 coldplug /lib/rcscripts/addons/udev-start.sh

        # if you want real coldplug (with all modules being loaded for all

        # devices in the system), uncomment out the next line.

        list="$list $(echo /sys/bus/*/devices/*/uevent)"

```

...I did this and then I no longer need coldplug in my boot runlevel. I'm using udev 087-r1

----------

## Beefrum

onlymee: I can! 2.6.17 kernel with that change in the ebuild!

----------

## ats2

 *Emopig wrote:*   

> I did an "rc-update del coldplug" and after a reboot my eth0 network no longer worked!
> 
> After a bit of googling though it appears the coldplug functionality in gentoo's udev has been disabled. Heres a hint:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks for the tip! I tried unmerging coldplug first (before reading your message) and it messed up with gome: every time I logged off, I had a blank screen. Then I commented out the line in udev-start.sh as you said and I could remove coldplug from boot runlevel. The question now id: is it safe to unmerge coldplug at all ?

----------

## ats2

Hmmm, wrong.

I had to revert back to rc_coldplug=yes, and comment out the line, and add coldplug to boot runlevel in order to get my net.eth0 to work...

Is there somewhere a good tutorial/explanation on how hald/dbus/hotplug/coldplug/udev work together ? I think this is one of the most annoying things to set up correctly in gentoo.

----------

## cyberpatrol

I hope I can clarify it a bit.  :Wink: 

If >=udev-096 - I don't know which was the first version with hotplug and coldplug functionality - is installed you don't need to have installed hotplug and coldplug. I would even say you mustn't have installed hotplug and coldplug because udev on the one hand and hotplug and coldplug on the other hand seem to conflict with each other.

I explained it in bug 143660.

To activate udev's hotplug functionality this has to be set in /etc/conf.d/rc:

```
RC_HOTPLUG="yes"
```

To prevent udev from loading every kernel module at boot time this has to be set in /etc/conf.d/rc:

```
RC_COLDPLUG="no"

RC_PLUG_SERVICES="!*"
```

The modules which shall be loaded at boot time (coldplugged) can be set in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-<kernel version>.

Btw, hotplug-base is a dependency of hotplug as well as of udev, so it mustn't be uninstalled.

----------

